# Right-ish volume, wrong brew weight?



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all, I recently enjoyed following the ChefSteps espresso making online course. I've upped my game to include weighing to a brew recipe. What I am finding which I don't understand is that if I use a dose of 14g of coffee and run it for 25 seconds, I get the correct volume of coffee (i.e. 2 measured shot glasses to the line), but the measured weight of the liquid is 58grams (1:4+ brew ratio). What could I be doing wrong? Does this mean that I have much higher dissolved solids than is correct for example? Or should I be getting a fair bit less liquid? I was expecting 1:2 or possible 1:3 ratio at this volume. I am using a medium roast colombian bean.

PS I am using a Gaggia Classic with OPV conversion to 9Bar, Auber PID controller, Iberital MC2 grinder, 0.1g resolution scales (Pro Scale XC2000) my beans are fresh, I think my tamp is reasonably OK (though it feels like my RegBarber tamp is slightly too small for my Gaggia double basket because I see an amount of coffee grinds around the edge after tamp which means I need to knock them in and do like a mini re-tamp).

Thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bin the shot glass and just go by the weighted output, you grind is too coarse. Tighten up the grind and aim for no more than 28 gram in 27 seconds from 14 gram input.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How does your 58g of coffee taste?

As you realise this is a 1:4.14 brew ratio. You're not necessarily doing anything wrong. If you're aiming for a 1:4.1 brew ratio then you're getting exactly what you should in terms of weight, if the shot is sweet & balanced then you're good on that front too. If it's sour, or bitter then you may need to rethink the grind.

a 1:4.1 ratio will produce espresso quite a bit weaker than is typical in specialty circles, but not out of the realms of normal. This is principally what the brew ratio drives, the strength.

Now you have scales, don't worry too much about volume, lines on glasses & associated parallax error aren't the most reliable way of assessing your output. Brewing by ratio means focussing on the weights, adjusting taste using grind.

If you were expecting a 1:2 or 1:3 ratio, then you should have killed the shot at 28g or 42g (one or the other, not somewhere in between) whilst adjusting grind for good flavour.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the really helpful feedback. I'll follow the advice above and report back!


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Quick update: Progress.

It seems to be a patience-testing game of trial and error with the iberital grinder, but I've tried 1:3 and 1:2.2 ratios and the coffee is tasty and smooth. I'm storing my beans more carefully too, as I don't get a chance to drink espresso at home everyday so keeping beans fresh I think is important.

I'll keep playing with this and no afraid to pour shots down the sink.

Next question, I can set temperature with my Auber PID. I've been using a PID set value of 106degC (which is measured at the boiler). According to PID manual this will be 96degC at the brew head (once everything has stabilised). Does this sound about right for medium roast columbian bean? What general advice for temperature when using different beans? Presume this is secondary after getting the grind rights for the recipe....


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a DIY Rex C100 PID on a Gaggia Classic and I have played around with set points of between 99degC-103degC. I'm not 100% certain on what this will equate to at the brewhead, but 103 definitely seems a little too hot for medium-light roasted beans, I've had better success around the 100degC mark. I would definitely think 106degC is too high. Why are you aiming for 96degC at the brew head? 93degC seems to be the commonly referenced target temperature for espresso.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

I had found this graph, but perhaps I should be aiming for 93degC whilst I'm trying to get everything else right...had a typo too 106 SV corresponds to 95degC at head.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I had a similar experience when I switched to weighing output. I was (before) commonly pulling 'lungo' shots, not quite as long as yours but in the ballpark of 16g in, 42-48 out. They tasted good. I'm now experimenting with higher extraction ratios, tightening grind etc, but am not going to let someone else's ideal extraction ratio over-ride my tastebuds. So If I end up back at lungos, so be it!

See this page for a useful ready reckoner: http://www.home-barista.com/tips/brewing-ratios-for-espresso-beverages-t2402.html


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Chipstix said:


> I had found this graph


Please don't take this as gospel.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

I certainly won't but just another interesting piece of guidance in a multiverse of information.....


----------

